# your kindle is unable to connect at this time



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

Whispernet is not a big deal to me, obviously, since I live in AK and bought my K knowing Whispernet would not work. That said, when I read this morning that they had expanded coverage and saw that my area is now included, I had to try it out.

I get 3-4 bars, but then I get the message in the title of this post.

Would it be safe to assume that they just don't have the new areas of coverage completely up and running yet?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you know of a contact number for the local Sprint office, you could try calling them.  They'd be bound to know more about their coverage than anyone else.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sometimes I get that message when I am visiting my hubby in SW Houston where whispernet is iffy and putting the kindle in sleep mode and waking it back up sometimes will cause it to connectl.


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

We don't have Sprint. I'm assuming they worked out a deal with AT&T or one of the local providers to use their network. I'll just wait a few days and try again. I just thought it was strange that it showed 3-4 signal bars, but wouldn't connect.


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

I just checked the coverage map again and the areas in AK and MO that were green this morning are gone. 

Apparently they didn't have it ready yet.


----------

